# Florida Bay Club - Key Largo



## judyjht (Jan 11, 2013)

I just put a 2 bedroom on hold for March 2014 (they have lots of 2 & 3 bedrooms available).  I have had a search going for a year for further down the keys (I have a very good trader and also check every day).  The reviews are sort of old - what do you folks think?  We thought we could take one of these and then keep the other search going for the week before that so we would still have our 2 weeks in the Keys.  I am not crazy about the Anchorage - we stayed there long time ago - this one seems much better.  Thoughts??  :whoopie:   Thanks so much.


----------



## theo (Jan 11, 2013)

*My $0.02 worth...*



judyjht said:


> <snip> I am not crazy about the Anchorage - we stayed there long time ago - this one seems much better.  Thoughts?? <snip>



I sold off my Florida Bay Club fixed winter week several years ago now. I'll just say that lf I had liked the place, I'd certainly have kept that ownership. That being said, there have been some interior renovations and several (very badly needed) management changes there in the past few years. I don't know what about the FBC you perceive as being "much better" than the Anchorage, except maybe for FBC not being underneath the looming presence of the new bridge. 

2 BR units are all two level townhouses, with both bedrooms on the upper level. Some units have nice views of Florida Bay, other units see only ---well, other FBC units situated right directly across from them.

Only a mile from John Pennekamp State Park --- but not much else going for the place, IMnsHO.
 Also a long 103.5 miles to Key West. Your call...


----------



## judyjht (Jan 11, 2013)

It seem like a smaller place and sort of a beach to sit and walk on??  anchorage was tall and no where to walk etc.  This one seems to be more "intimate".
We want to try to get something lower down towards Key west for the week or 2 before this one so we would ne "making our way" back up for the drive back home stopping different places along the way to visit friends and family.  Thanks for the insight.  I guess the jury is still out.  Are the 3 bedrooms a lot better - views, location etc??


----------



## theo (Jan 11, 2013)

*Another $0.02 worth...*



judyjht said:


> It seem like a smaller place and sort of a beach to sit and walk on??  anchorage was tall and no where to walk etc.  This one seems to be more "intimate".
> We want to try to get something lower down towards Key west for the week or 2 before this one so we would ne "making our way" back up for the drive back home stopping different places along the way to visit friends and family.  Thanks for the insight.  I guess the jury is still out.  Are the 3 bedrooms a lot better - views, location etc??



At FBC there is a small and tired dock on property on Florida Bay. There is a canal or "cut" abutting the property on one side, connecting Florida Bay to Atlantic Ocean sides of the key. There is *no* "beach at FBC to sit and walk on" --- not sure where / how you got that mistaken belief...

I have never been inside a 3BR unit at FBC. That said, my belief and recollection is that the (few) 3BR "C" units on site are all on the bay side of the property driveway (the entire property itself is, of course, on the Florida Bay side *of U.S. 1*); the 3BR units would not have "obstructed views" like some of the 2BR.


----------



## judyjht (Jan 11, 2013)

You wrote:  "There is *no* "beach at FBC to sit and walk on" --- not sure where / how you got that mistaken belief..."

It looked like a beach in this picture - near the pier.  Check the picture (scroll down) it looks like sandy beach with beach chairs on it - no??

http://www.flabayclub.com/page.php?id=1

Thanks so much for the help - looks like I might be passing on this and hold out for Islamarado or Marathon.


----------



## hcarman (Jan 11, 2013)

Are you looking through RCI, Interval, or neither of these for availability?

I know Key West can be a tough ticket, as there are relatively few.  However, Marathon might be an alternative if you are looking to be closer to Key West - about an hour's drive.  There is also local bus service from Marathon to Key West.  There are a handful of timeshares in Marathon - one of which we stay at frequently - Hammocks at Marathon.  It is a Bluegreen property and likely only trades through RCI.  However, we are Bluegreen owners so have not tried to get in through an exchange - could be just as difficult as Key West.

Good luck.  I am in the Keys on a monthly basis for work (and sometimes pleasure), so if you have any questions about location of something you find, I can likely give you some feedback (and possibly photos) on that.


----------



## judyjht (Jan 11, 2013)

RCI we been to Key west recent so we can't go there for awhile so we would settle for the others.  Thanks for the offer- I might take you up on that!!  Thanks


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 12, 2013)

judyjht said:


> You wrote:  "There is *no* "beach at FBC to sit and walk on" --- not sure where / how you got that mistaken belief..."
> 
> It looked like a beach in this picture - near the pier.  Check the picture (scroll down) it looks like sandy beach with beach chairs on it - no??
> 
> ...


I don't see a beach in the picture, only sand with no water in site.  I see chairs in sand surrounded by a mangrove.  The picture also states:

"is only a few feet away from the water"


----------



## judyjht (Jan 12, 2013)

I guess I assumed since the dock was right there there was also water! 

I just released it earlier - I'll wait for Marathon or Islamarada (sp)

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 12, 2013)

judyjht said:


> I guess I assumed since the dock was right there there was also water!
> 
> I just released it earlier - I'll wait for Marathon or Islamarada (sp)
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone.



There's a dock, there's water, but no beach.  Beaches and big boats don't get along.  You need clearance for the hull and the prop = no beach, only dock.


Here is a Tripadvisor reviews: 

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi..._Bay_Club-Key_Largo_Florida_Keys_Florida.html


And check out this old Tug thread, where they talk about the Florida Bay Club.  It includes no Beach, but water:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89711


You'll have to go to Pennekamp for a beach:

http://www.pennekamppark.com/


They Keys aren't known for their beaches. You should check out Marco Island on the SW Gulf Coast.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 12, 2013)

Deleted ...


----------



## theo (Jan 13, 2013)

*Correctamundo...*



Ron98GT said:


> I don't see a beach in the picture, only sand with no water in site.  I see chairs in sand surrounded by a mangrove.  The picture also states:
> 
> "is only a few feet away from the water"



Exactly so. As a former owner at FBC, I can assure the OP with certainty that there is *no* beach there. 
The photo cited is actually quite deceptive, lacking meaningful "scale". The area within that photo is in fact *very* small, despite the illusion of space apparently created by camera lens position and depth of field. 

In any case, I think the OP decision was a wise one --- to just "pass" on this place.


----------



## judyjht (Jan 13, 2013)

I already passed on it - thanks so much - I don't think I would have been a happy camper there.


----------

